# 4th of July



## Tabitha (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy 4th! Does anyone have big plans?


----------



## fladais (Jul 4, 2008)

staying home and firing up the grill.


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 4, 2008)

NOthing much today....it's rainy and nasty out.  Going to a family BBQ either tomorrow or sunday.....and soaping!

Joanne


----------



## Lane (Jul 4, 2008)

It is already over 100 degrees outside and it's not even 10am yet.    Hubby didn't have to work today so I am demanding a PJ day full of movies and pizza! After the sun goes down, we'll go take the kids to see fire works. We plan on driving to the outside out town and watching the whole city light up! Vegas has some of the BEST firework shows!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

I have only small plans, house cleaning and home repair, and maybe some soaping.

Later in the day all my AH neighbors shoot off a bunch of illegal fireworks and I'll have to stay at home and nurse my dog who totally freaks out from the fireworks. The poor thing even tries to climb on my head sometimes. It's really pathetic. It's all I can do to hold him while he cowers and shakes in my arms.

Fourth of July and New Years are not good holidays around here. I prefer Memorial Day, Labor Day and Thanksgiving Day, or any day without fireworks.


----------



## IanT (Jul 4, 2008)

yeaaaah.... working and recovering from LAST nights hangover lol.... ayeeee


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Hahahaha! Ian is so young that he hasn't learned the hangover lesson yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*BOOM!!!*


----------



## IanT (Jul 4, 2008)

there are too many lol...

bitters...

aspirin...

watermelon 


or stay drunk!!! (which I cant do because Im working lol)


my headddddddddDDDDD


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

The lesson involves learning when to stop drinking.


----------



## IanT (Jul 4, 2008)

trueeeee


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 4, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> It is already over 100 degrees outside and it's not even 10am yet.    Hubby didn't have to work today so I am demanding a PJ day full of movies and pizza! After the sun goes down, we'll go take the kids to see fire works. We plan on driving to the outside out town and watching the whole city light up! Vegas has some of the BEST firework shows!



Lucky girl, living in Vegas.  

Have a big family day tomorrow.  Getting 25 people on our back deck with our double gas/charcoal grill/smoker churning out the goodies.  Lots of margaritas and Michelob for me, I need that real bad.


----------



## Chay (Jul 4, 2008)

Working LOTS of overtime covering for all the people who wanted this week off. I'm exhausted and miss my husband and my soap pot.


----------



## Lane (Jul 4, 2008)

Chay said:
			
		

> Working LOTS of overtime covering for all the people who wanted this week off. I'm exhausted and miss my husband and my soap pot.


 Bummer! I feel for ya! My hubby has been working ten hour days and going to school and today is the first day in over two months we got to just sit on the couch and eat chips together!


----------



## Lane (Jul 4, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Lucky girl, living in Vegas.


 But it's sooooo hot! *whine*


----------



## IanT (Jul 4, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Chay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh how I could go for some chips right now....mmmmm


----------



## Chay (Jul 4, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lane, sitting on the couch together is so underrated. We love those few and far between moments. I hope you and hubby can sneak in a few more.

Ian as always has food on the brain.    I think you should date a chef.


----------



## Lane (Jul 4, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We had Spicy Nacho Doritoess. AND cold pizza!


----------



## Lane (Jul 4, 2008)

Chay said:
			
		

> Lane, sitting on the couch together is so underrated. We love those few and far between moments. I hope you and hubby can sneak in a few more.


 It really is underrated! We have never had cable. And the TV is never on unless the kids are watching a tape. Yup, we still rock the tapes and VCR   My husband worked some tech magic and hooked our computer up to the TV, so we watch CartoonNetwork.com/AdultSwim.com on our TV!!!


----------



## IanT (Jul 4, 2008)

Chay said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that would be ideal


----------

